# Routed HO track rail (maxtrax)



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Is anyone familure with the Maxtrax HO track? I was wondering what they use for rail and what type of wire they use to lock it in? 
I am still weighing the pros and cons of doing my layout in plastic (which I have) or attempting to make my own track on MDF or PVC? I like the fact that you can have realistic squeez sections going into the turns and at verious other parts of the track. Any thoughts or opinions would be helpful.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I've heard nothing but good about Max Track.

Heres their website in case you didnt already se it:

http://home.eznet.net/~maxtrax/

For what I paid for all of my sectional Tomy track to build the layout I have now,I could have thrown down a bit more and gone with the Max Track.

Matter of fact,when it comes time for me to move.I plan on doing the same exact layout I have now,but with Max Track.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> At some point most people realize that time is the most valuable and precious resource you have. That's when you start paying for the good stuff.


How true, but it usually doesn't happen until later in life. :freak: As they say, "been there, done that".  rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> When you add up all the time and effort needed to get a layout built up and tuned with toy track the large format sectional tracks are not a bad deal at all.


Oh man ain't that the truth.
I spent days and days and DAYS sanding and leveling and grinding out track joints and soldering rails.How soon we forget.

All said and done,the Max Track is a bargain.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, at this point I think I am just going to build a track with what I have (MM, Aurora and AFX). I now have to gather it all and start cleaning as it has been a long while since it was set up (read +18yrs). I will post some pic’s as I am working through it. 
I just got the bug while looking at some of the routed tracks and what can be down with lane spacing especially through the turns. I think that adds quite a bit of realism.
I still may tinker with a very small test track just to satisfy my own curiosity, will let you know how I make out when I do. Thanks, Jim


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*squeez?*



jimbo-slots said:


> I like the fact that you can have realistic squeez sections going into the turns and at verious other parts of the track. Any thoughts or opinions would be helpful.
> Thanks, Jim


I you go this route don't over do the squeeze sections...
On one turn could be nice. If it was a real large track, maybe two turns...
But if you have to many of this type of track it could ruin the fun of racing....
Just my .02
Scott


----------

